# RGB-Strips im Dark Base Pro900 Rev.2



## Alucard164 (25. April 2020)

Hi, 
Wie viele anscheinend schon bemerkt haben, sind die LED-Strips vom DBP900 nicht grade Positionsstabil.
Ursache sind die echt mangelhaft klebenden Pads..

wie habt ihr das Problem gelöst?

oben im Gehäuse kann man ja mit Kabelbändern o.ä. aushelfen, aber seitlich wird das knifflig...


----------

